# indian river lagoon



## gps526s

new to microskiff. planning my first trip to IRL need tips 
safe ramp to put in at ? near bait tackle shop ?
fish the north or south side of the lagoon ?
how are the tides this time of the year compared to the winter time and how much do they fluctuate ? 

any and all tips will be greatly appreciated 
thanks in advance


----------



## FlatCat

Here is a simple trip I use for south irl/east side.... A few bait shop options depending on which dir your driving. Public ramp near hwy 50 / us1. Fish east side from Peacock down to (and back in) rinker canal. The private docks south of rinker and islands near causeway can also be good. I usually try to drift/very slow trolling motor in 24-36" of water and float a live shrimp under a cork while casting a shrimp on a small jig head.


----------



## gps526s

thanks flatcat


----------



## gps526s

made it up to Indian river lagoon finally. caught a couple trouts for dinner not as productive as i wanted, but thats fishing. did not see any reds oh well maybe next time


----------



## AfterHours2

Next time you plan a trip to the IRL, stop into the bait shop and pick you up a half dozen live blue crabs. If the IRL is not very productive then head over to haulover canal and fish the eastern (lagoon) side with the crabs. Save the claws after you pull them off for black drum fishing, they love the claws. Fish the crabs on the bottom of the canal for HUGE redfish. Be patient, sometimes it may take a little while but it is well worth it once you get into a 50" + Bull. Good luck and tight lines.


----------



## logandorn96

> Next time you plan a trip to the IRL, stop into the bait shop and pick you up a half dozen live blue crabs. If the IRL is not very productive then head over to haulover canal and fish the eastern (lagoon) side with the crabs. Save the claws after you pull them off for black drum fishing, they love the claws. Fish the crabs on the bottom of the canal for HUGE redfish. Be patient, sometimes it may take a little while but it is well worth it once you get into a 50" + Bull. Good luck and tight lines.


Ditto and also i find Doa shrimp to be more productive than live, and a live shrimp on popping cork


----------



## gps526s

thanks afterhours and youngskipper
i fished the south end of the irl next time im up in the north end i will try haulover. when using live shrimp i get robbed from the baitfish


----------

